# Atlas/craftsman 6" Mk2 Lathes



## David S (Jan 21, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> C'mon, guys.  This is in your own best interest.  I know that there are several MK2 owners on this forum.  I posted this request on the Yahoo A-C list and 618 list and within 12 hours had as many responses.  I posted it on here and after about 48 hours, nada.
> 
> Robert D.



Hi Robert,

I have an Atlas 618 circa 1949 and have no idea if it is MK2 or not.  I can get info if mine is MK2.

How do I know?

David


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 21, 2015)

David,

Thanks, but no.  The 618 is sometimes referred to as the MK1, although Atlas never did.  But the MK2 is the late model with the square corners headstock, tailstock and sometimes (although not at first) compound slide.

Robert D.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 23, 2015)

I purchased my MK2 in February, 2015 (this month) from a hobbyist.  He had bought it (no idea how long ago) and never used it, other than to determine that it ran. It is mounted on a DIY bench, with metal legs and a double thick 3/4 in plywood top.  Aside from some oil staining on the ways there is no evidence of use.  As I cleaned it, I saw a small rub area on the plate holding the back of the saddle on the ways, shimmed it .003 (.002 wasn't enough) and relieved a slight bind in travel. 

The  head casting has the number 383-017, the date 11-9-76, the model No. 3950 and the serial No. 001904. It came with a four jaw chuck, (still in it's box,) covered with protective grease, a 1/2" chuck on the spindle and two Morse taper centers, one MT1, one MT2, a bunch of boring bars, a couple 3/8 tool bits and little else.  It has gray paint on it, a cast iron head and the red seal on the spindle ball bearings.

I've found I can clamp 3/4" carbide tool holders on the compound for satisfactory turning.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (May 28, 2015)

Just to confuse things, what cross-over between Mk2 Atlas and the very rare last 
AA 109  Lathes ( Square Head).   .......BLJHB


----------



## wa5cab (May 28, 2015)

None known other than unsubstantiated rumors.  The two machines were built about a decade apart.


----------



## Fabrickator (Sep 10, 2015)

How about a picture of it?


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 10, 2015)

I thought that I had a photo of it but can't find it.  If I ever do, I'll let you know.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 12, 2015)

I bought my 3950 from Craigslist apx 4 years ago.
3950
sn 103029
date 7-6-77
red seal cast iron head, grey paint.
rounded compound slide.
When I bought it it did not have gears, any chucks or centers or motor.
I customized the daylights out of it. I added a VS 1/2 Dayton motor, a hand crank on the end of the lead screw. Took a tailstock from a Logan 9 inch lathe and milled it down to fit so I can have 2.5 inches of tail stock travel.
I took a QTCP holder and milled it down to use on the lathe.  I made a brass gib for the compound slide and replaced the plastic one and 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I added a Dro to it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  The last picture shows the lathe with the Igage dros on it before I removed them and replace it with the better dro package with glass scales.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks.  

That's the second 3950 reported with a serial number over 100,000.  The next higher number we have is 002833.  I'm guessing that something like 4000 or so were made.  From the casting date, I'll bet that the "real" serial number is 003029.

The 10100 came out later that year and started over at 000100 or so.  And it isn't a left-over 618 bed as the highest 618 serial number we have is 027421.


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## my machine shop (Nov 23, 2015)

Robert, Here are 2 I have. It is too cold now so I snapped the serial numbers. 8 inches of snow here Saturday.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks.  When you get time, please give me the headstock casting numbers (probably 383-020) and casting dates (partially hidden behind the large back gear).  And whether the rack is attached to the bed with 5 screws  and two groove pins (as on the 618) or with two larger screws.


----------

